# 90 Squadron - RAF Fortresses



## BombTaxi (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi folks,

I'm building up a bit of a list of 'must do' projects that I hope to complete as time allows. One that is a definite for this list is to do at least one Fortress I of 90 Squadron, as they appeared on ops in 1941. I have found a few web pages with background info and profiles, and I know Academy do a B-17C in 1/72 which would be my starting point for a kit. What I have struggled to find is appropriate decals for the job - does anyone know of any, as internet searching has not got me far. Also, does anyone know of a good monograph on the subject - I have seen a general squadron history on Amazon that might be a starting point, and a squadron profile on abebooks.com, but I am still looking for something that will really fill in the details.

There's no rush for this at the moment - I have plenty of kits to build and the next few months are likely to be hectic for me, so this is one (like my Sea Venom) for 'when the dust settles', but I would like to get the resources together to do something I can really be proud of 8) 

Thanks in advance

BT


----------



## Glider (Mar 30, 2009)

I only have one poor black and white photo which you can have if you want. This link which you have probably seen gives more information.
First Fortresses: 90 Squadron RAF and the Boeing bomber

Good Luck


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2009)

I think I might have a couple of pics, and possibly an article from Fly Past magazine from years ago; I'll have a look see what I have. As for decals, it might be a case of the 'spares box', or maybe a sheet for a different subject that contains some of those required. Let me know what you think you might need in the way of markings decals, and I'll see if I can help out.
Terry.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 31, 2009)

I was just about suggest that same article Terry. 

I'll have a look myself, I know where it should be...


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks chaps 8) I will make sure I do a proper start to finish thread when I come to do this


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 8, 2009)

Now thats just wild. I was just reading last night some reprints news papers call The War Illistrated and found a picture of B-17C or D's painted in British colors in front of the Boeing Seattle manufacture plant to be shipped to Britian.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's the picture.


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Mic, never saw that pic before. The Forts didn't serve in NMF AFAIK, my profiles are from the link Glider has already posted and I have found no evidence of other schemes used.

That First Fortresses link is a very good brief history of the ill-starred Forts of 90 Squadron. I do not envy the aircrews who endured appalling altitude injuries and mechanical failures for very little result. The fault, of course, lay much more with faulty deployment than faulty aircraft. One irony that struck me, however, is that after the USAAF warned that MGs alone would not protect the Forts over Europe, they made almost the same mistake themselves in 1942 and had to re-learn the lesson in terms of providing escort all the way there and back...


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 8, 2009)

Your welcome, I will see what I can dig up as I was going to research this aircraft model any way. I didnt realize these early models made it over to Great Britain and was the reason why I was going to see what I could find in the first place.


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 8, 2009)

I think I first saw a profile of one of these in a book my grandfather has, many moons ago. When I see him next I will see if he still has the book. I spotted a 1/72nd B-17C kit on the web about a month back, and the grey matter started to tick over...  I think when the Purchasing Mission got over to the States they ordered a few of everything going, it is sometimes easy to forget just how many American types, especially medium bombers, served with the RAF - many, like the Boston, Mustang and Mitchell, with great success.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 8, 2009)

None from the 90th squadron but B-17C's none the less.


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks again for the pics, all new stuff to me 8) AFAIK, Fortress Is only served with 90 Squadron, and only in the Dark Green/Dark Earth/Azure camo, although some might have been painted DG/DE/Sky at some point. Fortress IIs (B-17F) and IIa (B-17E) served with Coastal Command (206 and 220 Squadrons that I know of), in a white scheme with green/grey upper surfaces. At least one U-boat was claimed by a 206 Squadron Fort. I also believe that some Forts were used by Bomber Support squadrons on jamming missions, but I know absolutely nothing about that aspect of the war or the role Forts played in it...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi BT, I've posted some info on the B17's of 100 (Bomber Support) Group somewhere else in the modelling threads, and I think I might have further info on RAF B17 squadrons and ops. It might taker a day or two to find though!


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Terry. I can see this little idea turning into a a one-man GB at this rate... something I quite look forward to! 8)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2009)

You could always wait and use it for the 'Bombers/Heavy Hitters' GB, coming ...er....soon! I'll be entering a couple, one of which will be a RAF B17G of 100 Group, a nice little (fairly easy) conversion, from the old Matchbox 1/72nd scale kit.


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 9, 2009)

I had actually thought of putting a 90 Squadron Fortress I into the bomber GB, although I had originally planned to do a Boston or Mitchell. The entry will most likely end up being something American in RAF colours anyway...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2009)

Coincidence again! I'll probably also being doing a Boston or Mitchell (RAF) in 1/48th scale, which will later be used in the Diorama Guide.


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 9, 2009)

Great minds think alike... and so do we!  It will definitely be something with RAF markings then. I am open to suggestions 8)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2009)

I've finally found the article on 90 Squadron, which has some useful pics, a colour profile, and a complete list of all the aircraft codes and serials. I also have some pics etc from one of Roger Freeman's books. I'll post them here sometime over the weekend.


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Terry. I've spotted a set of decals which claim to be 48" RAF code letters for bombers, 1936-47, I guess with the appropriate roundels these would do the job for the squadron codes?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2009)

Only if they're Medium Sea Grey, not Dull Red.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 11, 2009)

G'day BT, this book here might be of some help.
RAF-IN-COMBAT - No.7 : Fortress I


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 11, 2009)

There is a sea grey set, so it seems that the biggest problem is out of the way - there seems to be a good choice of roundels out there, so it's just a case of getting the right type. Looks like this will be more straightforward than I initially thought 8)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2009)

Here you go, pics and profiles from the Fly Past Special of July 1999, and some from Roger Freeman, along with the list of A/C from Freeman's 'B17 at War'. You'll notice that the relatively short history shows a high attrition rate, both from enemy action and accidents. Two things worthy of note; one of the losses was caused by a Bf109T, and the first U.S. fatal casualty of the ETO occured in 90 Squadron.
The surviving aircraft went to 220, Coastal Command Squadron, ending their working lives as trainers.
It's generally regarded that 90 Squadron, although perhaps not contributing massively to the bombing campaign with the early B17's, certainly acted as a 'research and development' unit for the (then) mysteries of high-altitude operations.


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you very much Terry, that is a great help. Wildcat, missed your post first time round, but I have had a look and that book will go on order when the kit does (won't be for a little bit yet, until I am relocated and settled into new digs). Thanks again for all your help guys 8)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2009)

You're welcome mate.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 13, 2009)

Well done there Terry!!!


----------



## Migrant (Apr 29, 2009)

Rising Decals has a 1/72 set of decals for 90 Sq RAF B-17s; they look really nice.


----------



## turbotorpey (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't know whether this may help but I am also researching aircraft from 90 Squadron. I have discovered that the main history and operational records are supposedly held at the National Archive at Kew.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't know anything about the 90 Squadron and this may be out of line but Academy has an RAF bird with all the trimmings.


----------

